# Where is my oil going???



## Xavriel2 (Mar 5, 2012)

So today I was driving home and my low oil pressure turned on. My first thought is that there is no possible way it could be gone since I just changed my oil 4 days ago. I drove the last 2 minute stretch home and checked it just in case. guess what...no oil. I went ahead and also checked my cap, filter housing and plug and found nothing. My car is not smoking I have not noticed any change in drivability. I did notice that the back of my car had a thin film of what looked like the fresh oil i had just put in. anyone ever experience this before or know where i should start looking...any help would be awesome.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Still can't over that you drove for 2 minutes with low/no oil pressure. I would get the car up off the ground, remove the belly pan and refill the oil, start it up and look for a leak. If it's not obvious, then shampoo the engine and get some dye and put it in the engine. this might help you find the leak.


----------



## Xavriel2 (Mar 5, 2012)

i was already in my neighborhood when it happened it was 2-3 turns away from getting home...i literally was doing like 5 mph. thank you for the suggestion. I'll be taking my wifes ride to work tomorrow and will try your approach when i get home shawng. thank you.


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

It's leaking from the oil filter gasket and/or the drain plug (did you use a new copper sealing washer?). You really want to run the engine for a while after an oil & filter change before reinstalling the belly pan.

TS


----------

